# Master the MCAT-AKU by Muhammad Idrees.



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Salaam
I heard about this book named Master the MCAT-AKU by Muhammad Idrees for the aga khan admission test. Can any one help me by telling is this really helpful or just like the other books of mcat available in the market.

Thanks


----------



## usman dost (Jan 16, 2011)

w salam,
is this buk for mbbs admsn test in iaga khan or not,,,,,,,,,????


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

i heard from friends that it is for aga khan test. Can any one confirm it ?


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

I too read about the book on a site but haven't purchased yet. If there's any sample view on amazon, you can check that out.


----------



## yoman (Dec 31, 2010)

*Read the forum rules. Thanks.- Moderators.*


----------

